# Compact Flash speeds



## ChrisedwardsHT (Jul 31, 2012)

I have recently just purchased a 7D and I am wondering is what do I really "Need" for speed on the card..

I don't understand the differences in these speeds? 133x = What?

Amazon.com: Transcend 16 GB 133x CompactFlash Memory Card TS16GCF133: Electronics

and how does 60MB/s calculate into ???x form? 

Amazon.com: SanDisk Extreme CompactFlash 16GB Memory Card SDCFX-016G-X46,Black: Electronics

Am I over thinking this? lol

I am going to be shooting video and also product, portrait, landscape and street photography.


----------



## toughsamurai (Aug 1, 2012)

Its all about the Read/Write speed.
For camera's like 7D, you would need a card minimum of 30MB/s or 400x cards.


----------

